# Racing Seats and other mods!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I wanted to add some type of two-tone color scheme to my seats I was going to get leather but down here in south Georgia our summers get real hot. So I decided to get some racing seats. 

I got these seats off Ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33701&item=2479693172

Along w/these 4-point blue harness’
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33701&item=2479910899

I went to my local junkyard and got some stock seats out of a wrecked Maxima $25.00 for each seat and I removed the stock brackets from the seats and fabbed them to fit these seats (a week of test fitting) so they bolt right in including the stock seat belts. These seats weigh the same as my stock seats 31.5 lbs. so there is no weight saving. These seats are soft but firm I like how they feel. The 4 point harness really hold you in the seat.

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_674_full.jpg






















I also dyed my trunk panels to match my black carpet. I went to Advance Auto Parts and bought some Dupli-Color interior dye ($5.00 a can).











http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_679_full.jpg


I also added black carbon fiber look vinyl to my door panels.

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_694_full.jpg


I had my Maxima.org windshield banner on my car for two years it was starting to come off so I got this one.

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_690_full.jpg

Other Pics!

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_693_full.jpg

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_692_full.jpg


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I got my Diamond plate door sills and installed them today
They come w/3m tape on the back so just clean the surface of your sills real good then apply... 










I bought from.... http://evolution-autodesign.com/


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Having a 4-point harness without a roll cage is a significant safety hazard in a rollover accident. Since you are fixed in the seat, the roof may crush you since you cannot be pushed out of the way.

Lew


----------

